# Food allergies, intolerances, aversions and imagined problems



## apicius9 (Nov 28, 2012)

A friend of mine just posted on FB that she needed a snack for kids that was wheat, gluten, dairy, and nut free. I never heard of such a thing when I went to school. Am not sure if this is just a skewed perception, and I have not done a lit reasearch on that (yet), but somehow it seems to me that those issues are not only much more common in the US than in Europe but they have also exploded in the US since I have been coming here in the early nineties? So, why is that? It's almost like you are an outcast if you can eat everything these days. Are those really all serious conditions? Heard about severe nut allergies, but recently people on a plane were not allowed to eat nuts in the rows surrounding an affected person. Seriously? This all seems very strange to me.. Any thoughts or experinces? And as a restaurateur, this must drive you crazy f you have to accmodate all these issues.

Stefan


----------



## DevinT (Nov 28, 2012)

I read recently that some of this comes from the over use of antibiotics and not enough probiotics in the diet. The imbalance of the microflora in the gut causes food allergies and restoring the proper microflora can eliminate food allergies. I guess it's back to fruit as a snack.

Hoss


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't mean to offend..........Chemical Baby's is my theory.I know a lot of people that had trouble making a baby the natural way and there children that they "made" have heath issues,at least the majority of them that I know.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 28, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> I don't mean to offend..........Chemical Baby's is my theory.I know a lot of people that had trouble making a baby the natural way and there children that they "made" have heath issues,at least the majority of them that I know.



something tells me you aren't an epidemiologist.


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 28, 2012)

If I smell Brussel Sprouts it stimulates my gag reflex.

Just teasing.
My wife recently had to take antibiotics.
The pharmacist suggested a supplement that restores the balance of the intestinal flora.
Within a day it had noticeable, beneficial effects.


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 28, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> something tells me you aren't an epidemiologist.



Just my honest observation of family and friends making and raising children.


----------



## James (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm just going to guess that awareness is a big factor. Nut allergies are pretty common and reactions are severe, but, as far as I know, the symptoms of the others are pretty mild so they were probably ignored for quite a long time. I'm just hypothesizing here, but I think that it's possible that people have been feeding allergic kids gluten/wheat/dairy regardless and the kids were eventually immunologically desensitized to the substances. I don't think desensitization is well understood at a molecular level, but the general gist of it (according to wiki) is that it changes the production of IgE (type of antibody heavily involved in mast+basophil degranulation and ergo allergic reactions) specific to the allergen. These changes induce tolerance to the antigen and decrease or eliminate the response to it.

Just a cool note - we have tons of antibodies in our bodies and we tailor and optimize (via purposeful mutation) each antibody to a specific antigen.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 28, 2012)

It also seems that a lot of people fall for the latest health gimmick. While there are legitimate cases of the "disease of the week", people jump on the bandwagon and decide that it's the cause of all their problems. How many kids were diagnosed with ADD when they just needed to get out and run around every day instead of sitting in front of the TV/computer?

I have a great deal of sympathy for people with legitimate issues, but you have to wonder how many people are misdiagnosed. Especially when we're bombarded with commercials touting the latest drug..."Does it stink when you pass wind? You might have XYZ syndrome, and our drug can help! Ask your doctor!" I know sooooo many people who say "My doctor says it's a cold and I don't need antibiotics, but I insisted that he give me some anyway!"


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 28, 2012)

It's from not playing outside and too much air conditioning.

I'm married to a pediatrician and have been well schooled on this topic, I could go on and on and on. But I will say, a lot of it is all in the mind.

-AJ


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 29, 2012)

well as a chef, I see this a lot. Many of the people who are displaying these allergies and sensitivities are not genetically predisposed to digesting these foods. Celiac's disease used to be only a first world disease, It didn't exist in any of the emerging or third world countries as, they started to get exposed to Western diets and exported wheat, they started to develop gluten allergies. The same thing is happening here with soy and corn. Europeans weren't designed to eat corn or soy. Most Asians don't get soy allergies and most Native Americans don't get corn allergies. As for peanut allergies because of cross breeding for better yield, disease and insect resistance we developed strains that when consumed by some folks it can be fatal. The original wild strains of peanuts actually can be consumed by people with peanut allergies because they naturally lack the allergen.
We in the west subsidize our farmers to grow and over abundance of foodstuffs more than we really can ever use. To justify this we add these ingredients to processed foods as flavoring agents, bulk filler, stabilizers and a myriad of other things, that you would never know was made from wheat, corn, soy and so on and so forth. We put it in everything (why do you need high fructose corn syrup in tomato sauce, bread or pasta?) because we gotta put it somewhere and its cheap, filling and highly addictive. All of these things are the perfect firestorm for allergies, intolerance and disease. We feed antibiotics and steroids to livestock because, we feed cattle corn and other grains. We do this because it's cheap, the problem is cattle did not evolve to eat corn or grain they are grazers, they eat grass. Grass fed cattle are healthier for you , they are low in cholesterol, high in omega3 and beta carotene and studies show you are less likely to develop coronary artery disease from eating it. Eating grain fed beef, you are more likely to develop, high blood pressure, heart disease, obesity, insulin resistance, high cholesterol and dozen other things including hormonal imbalances and antibiotic resistance. ( you don't hear about those reports to often, can't mess with big business).

The other contributing factor to the allergen problem is we are to clean as a society. The development of an efficient sewer system and sanitation system has doomed the western world to allergies. We no longer have a natural resistance to allergens and infections because, we are no longer exposed to these things on a regular basis as our ancestors were. A little bit of crap in the water makes you healthier , too much and Montezuma's revenge. I told my sister when here first Son was born to let him play in the dirt and stick things in his mouth (within reason and he will stay healthy. She put him in a sterile environment and he was sick all the time. The second kid, she followed my advice and he hasn't been sick yet. He is much more robust and filled with vigor than his old brother with the sniffles. Why is it the people who are always sick are the ones with the bottle of hand sanitizer? Ask yourself that question.

My rant is now over and I'm sure it made no sense and I may have wandered off topic. This whole thing is a quick fix. Eat better and roll around in the dirt . Drink a little crap in your water and you'll be fine.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've spent significant time reading about and dealing with allergies, experimenting on my kids, and talking with allergists. The main conclusion I've reached is I don't know much and neither do the doctors. It's been frustrating to say the least.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2012)

Excellent post, Son.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.asthmahookworm.com/


----------



## ecchef (Nov 29, 2012)

I've run into my share of these:


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 29, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hygiene_hypothesis


----------



## eshua (Nov 29, 2012)

After working at a place who's standard "Consuming raw or undercooked meat, seafood or eggs may pose a risk to your health." went on to read "any special requests will be polity declined.", I now work at a sushi restaurant where I get soy and fish allergy tickets everyday. 

I am happy to help customers make safe decisions about a life threatening acute disorder, but if you want me to redesign the menu to maximize your energy levels, mineral uptake, and gastrointestinal regularity, get the **** out.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 29, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> I don't mean to offend..........Chemical Baby's is my theory.I know a lot of people that had trouble making a baby the natural way and there children that they "made" have heath issues,at least the majority of them that I know.



If you need to start a post with "I don't mean to offend" you're probably about to say something offensive. It's like people who say things like "I'm not racist BUT... [insert racist comment here]"

My two yr old son has a couple of intolerances and allergies - soy, dairy, eggs and kiwi fruit - and he was certainly conceived and 'made naturally' .

There has been a huge rise in intolerance and allergies over the last fifteen to twenty years.

Hoss is right to a certain extent, encouraging the proper gut microflora can help for intolerances and digestion difficulty, but proper allergy, especially an anaphylactic reaction, the symptoms are an immune mediated response, not digestive

The reason for the rise in intolerance is still not really known - the modern cleanliness hygeine hypothesis is one idea, the rise of processed foods is another, genetic predisposition is also a contributing factor.

None of these seem to account for my son's allergies - we like to play in the dirt, grow and eat organic food, and are certainly not the cleanest family in the world...

Dealing with allergies in a restaurant is a piece of cake - try doing it at a kids first birthday party!!!

Also AJ: For many, allergies are not all in the mind at all. You clearly haven't seen a toddlers face swell up because they have a mouthful of the wrong fruit.

Both as a chef and father I spend a lot of time dealing with allergy and intolerance - not only is it a PITA, but it can also cause pain and frustration. 

That said, last night at work we had "No coriander please, I'm allergic to coriander." I wanted to jump over the pass, and scream ''BULLSH**! NO-ONE IS ALLERGIC TO CORIANDER*!!! YOU JUST DON'T LIKE IT!!!"


----------



## Dusty (Nov 29, 2012)

eshua said:


> I am happy to help customers make safe decisions about a life threatening acute disorder, but if you want me to redesign the menu to maximize your energy levels, mineral uptake, and gastrointestinal regularity, get the **** out.



Yes!!!

That pretty much sums it up in restaurants.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 29, 2012)

Where I work there's been a load of weird allergies. I think a lot of them are in their head. Another one that pisses me off is people who say "I can't have xxx because I'm a celiac" yet they order something that clearly contains gluten


----------



## ecchef (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep those Benadryl shots ready, boys! 

There are food allergies, food intolerances, and then just plain bullshitters that don't want garlic breath on their first date.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 29, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Where I work there's been a load of weird allergies. I think a lot of them are in their head. Another one that pisses me off is people who say "I can't have xxx because I'm a celiac" yet they order something that clearly contains gluten



This is EXACTLY my point. Dusty I didn't say people with allergies are faking it. I am saying that people like my mom who stopped eating wheat doesn't have Celiac. Or the woman I created a lactose free menu for because she has a milk allergy doesn't really because she loves ice cream and cheese. Add to that that allergies are protein based, that means that A) if it doesn't have a protein you can't be allergic to it and B) lactose intolerance and milk allergies are NOT the same thing. Milk allergies are much rarer. Yeah you eat shrimp and swell up and get hives, you've got an allergy. You probably even had a doctor tell you that, maybe even got a prescription for an Epipen. If you gave up corn because your friend did and you now feel better, that doesnt mean you had a corn allergy. Or if you eat something and feel queasy get the shits or just feel funny you dont have a food allergy. Don't run around telling people you have a food allergy and expecting others to accommodate you. Cause you don't.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 29, 2012)

IM(rant)O the explosion has something to do with the hyper-parenting of today, and there have been a handful of studies in the last few years where they have found that adults way over-estimate their allergies. This NYTimes article says that 30% of adults report allergies, but only 5% actually have them. That means there is an 85% allergy fantasyland out there.

And that peanut allergy is extremely rare -- but has somehow become the poster child of 'potential death' by eating that can come at any time to any child. The hyper-parenting to prevent 'food death' often extends into wild exaggeration once the kids hit school because the parents can no longer control every bit of food that enters their kids' mouths. By exaggerating allergy issues, they hope to get the school and others to take their fears seriously and 'takeover' their worrying job -- now that they have less control. Kids are sensitive creatures and get rashes and body dysfunctions for numerous reasons, and I have seen parents casually attribute it to a food. That myth may then be perpetuated into later years and possibly adulthood. 

It also doesn't help that parenting books have this regime of introducing foods to kids in the US. According to best-selling parenting books, you must introduce foods one at a time over a period of days to monitor for 'allergies' and continue this food by food for months. You can't even mix foods, because then you won't know which food created the allergy. Many parents are being trained in allergy awareness to the extent that it breeds food fear. And god forbid that kid every get diarrhea, a rash, or spit up when you introduce bread -- the hyper parent will probably label that kid celiac for years to come. 

That is just my opinion, and I don't mean to downplay real food allergies. A neighbor of mine has a kid that is allergic to corn and gets sick all the time. Think about how many foods have corn syrup in it, keeping a kid away from candy is not easy. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 29, 2012)

I get the impression people often say they have an allergy when they actually just don't like something. I'll leave things out if I can either way. Why are people afraid to express a preference but have no problem fabricating a serious health issue?

Example- I'll have the turkey burger with a gluten free bun, I'm a celiac.
There are bread crumbs in the turkey burger pattie.
That's fine, but I still want the gluten free bun.

I'll never understand it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 29, 2012)

"I'm a vegetarian. Well, except for fish, and the occasional steak. I love steak!"


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 29, 2012)

:lol2:


----------



## heirkb (Nov 29, 2012)

eshua said:


> I am happy to help customers make safe decisions about a life threatening acute disorder, but if you want me to redesign the menu to maximize your energy levels, mineral uptake, and gastrointestinal regularity, get the **** out.



Not all, but I think some of these "allergies" fall right into this. I imagine that the placebo effect is pretty powerful in cases of so-called gluten allergy, for example. Something along the lines of, "Gluten is bad, and would you look at that, I feel better when I don't eat it!" (placebo) or "Wow, I feel so much lighter when I don't eat those 12 slices of bread, I must be allergic to gluten!" (stupidity). Then again, I could be totally wrong. I've just noticed similar things in my life where I was convinced that foods were supposed to make me bloaty/heavy, etc. and they did. I revisited those foods at other times and didn't and don't have the same reactions. It could be a million things, but my mind first went to placebo.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 29, 2012)

my favorite: a lady walks into my restaurant and say's " I am deathly allergic to onions but, My favorite dish is onion soup, can you strain out the onions for me? It will be alright my parents do it this way all the time." I say," get the hell out of here and don't come back", " If I ever see your parents I'm going to slap both of them!"


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 29, 2012)

I did have a 32 year old white male from the midwest eat at my Thai restaurant and died at the table. apparently he had a peanut allergy and never new it. How can you grow up in America and never eat peanut butter? You go to a Thai restaurant for the first time in your life order Pad Thai noodles and Die at the table. poor bastard. The Thai customers response, keep eating.


----------



## DevinT (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm allergic to all foods. When I eat them I swell up, or maybe that's just fat.

Hoss


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 29, 2012)

DevinT said:


> I'm allergic to all foods. When I eat them I swell up, or maybe that's just fat.
> 
> Hoss



They make me break out in fat.


----------



## tweyland (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a lot to say about all this. I live and work in LA, which is home to normal people, as well as some of the most unreasonable, entitled, narcissistic, pseudo-science following, trend-loving and unburdened-by-logic humans that can be imagined.

First off, let me say I hope to never be a part of someone getting seriously ill or worse through anything I prepare, whether it is "my fault" or not. Sort of a hippocratic oath, I suppose. My friend is nut allergic, and one time he showed up at a party where he wasn't originally going to attend. So I made turkey burgers with feta cheese and pine nuts. But surprise, he showed up, and he forgot to ask, and I didn't think about it. So of course he had the turkey burger and had a mild reaction. I felt terrible. Never want to go thru that again.

People have a very complex relationship with food. Many people have no discipline or willpower when it comes to food or certain foods. I have several friends who are lactose intolerant, yet will have ice cream from time to time, without lactaid pills, knowing full well what will happen to them later. People negotiate with themselves, and "treat" themselves to food, even if it has significant negative consequences. Or, "I know I shouldn't, but...." like they're getting away with something.

There are celiacs, there are people with real allergies and sensitivities. Myself, I have always loved mussels, I used to eat them without any issue, but for whatever reason in the last few years, I can't keep them down. If I'm cooking it, I can taste the sauce, but if I eat a mussel, it's bad news. Other mollusks, no issues at all - oysters, clams, limpets, shellfish, other seafood-no problems. So it's possible to have very narrow sensitivities/allergies.

On the other hand, people have learned to say that they are allergic to things because it gets more attention at restaurants (or in our case, catering). But as mentioned above, people often give in with varying proportions of anxiety of symptoms, possible discomfort and distress, fake guilt, real guilt, or no consequences at all.

People are surprised when they go on a voluntary gluten free diet and they lose 30 pounds. Wheat is a good chunk of the Western diet, so removing wheat removes whole categories of food, so of course they lose weight.

An annoying trend is people showing up to weddings or sit-down dinner events without letting their host know about their food requirements, and asking "what are my ______________ options?" Insert gluten-free, garlic & onions free, dairy free, vegan, vegetarian, no-carb, etc. 

We did one party for an actor who made a big deal out of food being kosher-style and prepared in his kosher kitchen, and the other food being made out of his non-kosher kitchen. No problem. The servers were briefed that he is to be warned of all appetizers with any dairy, so as not to violate the beef and dairy rule, since he was planning to have steak. He had a fit at one point and demanded we go out and buy and prepare a separate kosher chicken for him. He ate all the appetizers. He ate the cheese course. He ate steak. He didn't touch the chicken. Broke all his own rules. Religion-based rules. Oh, well.

Oh, the rewarding, wonderful, annoying world of food.

~Tad


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 29, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> They make me break out in fat.



My reaction to Thanksgiving meals is that I start sweating gravy. 

k.


----------



## chefwatson (Nov 29, 2012)

That just makes me want to sop you up with a biscuit!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 29, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> my favorite: a lady walks into my restaurant and say's " I am deathly allergic to onions but, My favorite dish is onion soup, can you strain out the onions for me? It will be alright my parents do it this way all the time." I say," get the hell out of here and don't come back", " If I ever see your parents I'm going to slap both of them!"




:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 29, 2012)

allergies are very common in Finland. the worse i have seen when we had 80 people for dinner and list of 50 people allergies.

you will hear the strangest and funniest things. 

lots of people says that they can't take any milk product, but butter is ok !!? once i heard that some one is allergic to tea:lol2:. And lotsss more....


----------



## mhlee (Nov 29, 2012)

tweyland said:


> I live and work in LA, which is home to normal people, as well as some of the most unreasonable, entitled, narcissistic, pseudo-science following, trend-loving and unburdened-by-logic humans that can be imagined.



:spitcoffee: This is SO DAMN TRUE!!! 

I know of other people that had adult onset allergies to shellfish. My former boss at the fish market I worked at years ago became had an allergic reaction to crab (naturally, after I made him a crabcake) after selling it, eating it for years. Another friend of mine had a horrible allergic reaction to scallops after enjoying them for years.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> The Thai customers response, keep eating.



:rofl2:


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 29, 2012)

I developed a shellfish allergy in my late teens. It started with my lips swelling when eating some crab, and by the time I was around 22 I almost quit breathing after eating some shrimp flavored Top Ramen. I don't like mollusks, so I let people assume that I am allergic to them too!
And when I eat cilantro I break out in heeby jeebies!


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 29, 2012)

When I read a comment from Spike my right eye starts to twitch. Maybe it's an allergy.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 29, 2012)

I know people with the late onset shellfish allergy. They all really enjoy shellfish too. That's a bummer deal.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 29, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> My reaction to Thanksgiving meals is that I start sweating gravy.
> 
> k.



Oooohhhhhhh Baby! :groucho:


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 30, 2012)

Having allergies, I can attest that they suck. It is also maddening when someone orders "gluten free" or they will die. Then the same person goes to a sushi restaurant and does the same thing. My boss asked me what is gluten. I never even heard of gluten free soy sauce until a week later. 

Most people I know that have allergies really don't make to much of a big deal with them, they know not to eat xxxxx. As for most people that go and order with out xxxx and think it will still be the same are just idiots that have to be entertained.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 30, 2012)

My problem is that when food is deep fried in the same oil as shellfish my throat and mouth swell up and I feel really ******. I know to carefully peruse the menu and grill the server on the procedures that the kitchen uses. It is rather surprising how many places fry everything in the same oil.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 1, 2012)

+1 
Fryers can be contentious places. Foods cooked in the fryer can effect someone much later.
It's easy to say "it's just the fryer" and let it go. To some one else it could mean an epi pen.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 1, 2012)

I did much of the research for one of my university professors papers, it was on the rise of food allergies. In North America over the last 7 years, 2003-2010(2010 was the last year with all the stats) the number of people who reported a "serious or life-threatening" allergy went up about 315%. Over the same time period the number of doctors who reported a patient with the same level of allergy went up 37%. In the rest of the world (ie. not north america) the number of all reported allergies, from both doctors and patients, went up at about the same rate as the population of the country. 
The conclusion this prof came up with is that the stigma of an allergy is nearly gone in North America and now everyone wants one, just like when glasses became popular with people who don't "need" them. 
My 2cents.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lots of very interesting contributions, thanks to everyone. Would love to comment on some, but am too busy and/or tired, will do that later. 

Stefan


----------



## mikemac (Dec 1, 2012)

_a few years ago my wife went thru a very tough emotional period, and hid for awhile in the bottom of a bottle, then got better..._ When my youngest started kingergarten one of her classmates had a serious nut allergy. All the parents got the letter, and these little kids had to be 'educated'. So the teacher is talking to these little kids during 'circle time' explaining allergies, and what sometimes happens, etc etc. And then she ask they kids if any of them have an allergy, or know someone who does. And you get all the usual answers...allergic to bees, or peanuts or whatever....and my daughter raises her hand and proudly announces that "in our family, we're allergic to alcohol".


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## slowtyper (Dec 1, 2012)

Seen people say they are allergic to garlic, onions, carrots, tofu, all fish except for salmon and tuna...

Do these really exist? I think they are all bs, and people just don't like these foods and just think the restaurant will comply easier if they say they are allergic.


----------



## pumbaa (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm allergic to shellfish ans lactose intolerant but I ignore the lactose thing and pay for it. But as someone who has an allergy I just avoid whatever it is and only ask if its something like stated above with the fryer or in pho if its made with shrimp paste/broth. But I think a lot of people say they re allergic to things because a-they don't like it and don't want to seem picky or b-they want to feel special. Its just my thought and honestly if you just want a gluten free diet say that and your not allergic because when a kitchen hears allergy it changes the game everything stops and makes 100% sure nothing touches their plate and so on.


----------



## mhlee (Dec 3, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Seen people say they are allergic to garlic, onions, carrots, tofu, all fish except for salmon and tuna...
> 
> Do these really exist? I think they are all bs, and people just don't like these foods and just think the restaurant will comply easier if they say they are allergic.



I don't know about _all fish except for salmon and tuna_, but I do know a person who is allergic to red tuna (both Yellowfin and Bluefin; caused itchiness, swelling around the throat area and remedied by Benadryl, but not Albacore), and I think I know someone else who is allergic to salmon.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 3, 2012)

Pesticides in Tap Water Linked to Food Allergies

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/12/03/pesticides-in-tap-water-linked-to-food-allergies/


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 4, 2012)

mhlee said:


> I don't know about _all fish except for salmon and tuna_, but I do know a person who is allergic to red tuna (both Yellowfin and Bluefin; caused itchiness, swelling around the throat area and remedied by Benadryl, but not Albacore), and I think I know someone else who is allergic to salmon.



tuna is a fish that many people have reactions too. Tuna is very high in naturally occurring histamine which triggers your bodies allergic responses. Salmon, especially farm raised salmon tends to be high in heavy metals , mercury, lead and a few other things.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been having an allergic reaction to red wine lately. After drinking a lot of it my memory fails and I lose muscle coordination and speech proficiency. 

k.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Dec 4, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I've been having an allergic reaction to red wine lately. After drinking a lot of it my memory fails and I lose muscle coordination and speech proficiency.
> 
> k.



LOLOL

Dairy products doesn't sit well with me... Although this doesn't stop me from eating anything. I just have to take meds before doing so. Thankfully, unlike most Asians I am not allergic to alcohol at all. I don't turn bright red, get itchy or anything. I thank my mother's genes and legendary drinking ability. (Not in a problematic way of course. She's just capable of holding her liquor and out drinking most people twice her size). 

I always feel bad for people with serious allergies, as well as the people who have to cook for them. It's not quiet the same dish without specific things, which I'm sure is incredibly frustrating for the chef.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 4, 2012)

Had daytime tv on as background noise while chopping stew ingredients today. A mistake, I know, but it was a so-called "cooking" show, that has maybe 5 minutes of cooking amongst the noise. They had a celebrity guest on who had changed her diet--lo and behold, she found out she was "allergic" to a bunch of different foods because when she stopped eating garbage she felt better! She even said "oh, I won't die if I eat it, I just feel better when I don't!" AIIIIEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! I managed not to throw anything at the tv at that point. When they went to commercial, it was for a product to kill every single last germ on anything you might touch ever in your life. (Of course, the germs will be resistant in a month because of improper use.) Then another commercial on the wonder drugs you can take if you're feeling a little down--"Call us! You might be depressed and qualify for experimental medicines!"

No wonder people are screwed up.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 4, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Had daytime tv on as background noise while chopping stew ingredients today. A mistake, I know, but it was a so-called "cooking" show, that has maybe 5 minutes of cooking amongst the noise. They had a celebrity guest on who had changed her diet--lo and behold, she found out she was "allergic" to a bunch of different foods because when she stopped eating garbage she felt better! She even said "oh, I won't die if I eat it, I just feel better when I don't!" AIIIIEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! I managed not to throw anything at the tv at that point. When they went to commercial, it was for a product to kill every single last germ on anything you might touch ever in your life. (Of course, the germs will be resistant in a month because of improper use.) Then another commercial on the wonder drugs you can take if you're feeling a little down--"Call us! You might be depressed and qualify for experimental medicines!"
> 
> No wonder people are screwed up.



"I used to care, but they have a pill for that now."


----------



## chinacats (Dec 4, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> "I used to care, but they have a pill for that now."



Or depending on where you live they have medical mj


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 4, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> "I used to care, but they have a pill for that now."



:lol2:


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 4, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> tuna is a fish that many people have reactions too. Tuna is very high in naturally occurring histamine which triggers your bodies allergic responses. Salmon, especially farm raised salmon tends to be high in heavy metals , mercury, lead and a few other things.



Seems like I've heard that the longer the fish is dead, the higher the histamine levels. Or it could just be the wine from dinner talking.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's a good one. My sister in law took her kid to the allergist recently. Doctor says "Don't give your kid peanuts." Guess what? The kid loves peanut butter and eats it pretty much every day with no obvious problems. Like I said before, it's not well understood.


----------



## andygraybeal (Dec 10, 2012)

Someone came into our place and told us that her and her husband were allergic to garlic. After 5 minutes of thinking... everything we have has garlic in it. I didn't know what to tell the lady.


----------



## mhlee (Dec 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Seems like I've heard that the longer the fish is dead, the higher the histamine levels. Or it could just be the wine from dinner talking.



I want some of that wine. It's definitely better than the wines Drinky has been drinking. :tease:


----------



## Anderson (Dec 12, 2012)

I can eat all kind of food but i have a little problem. I can eat everything but not fish. Whenever i think about fish food i feel vomit. I can't eat fish and you can say that i have allergic from fish food.


----------



## mano (Dec 12, 2012)

Anderson said:


> I can eat all kind of food but i have a little problem. I can eat everything but not fish. Whenever i think about fish food i feel vomit. I can't eat fish and you can say that i have allergic from fish food.



Being physically sickened by something and being allergic are two different things. Otherwise I'd be allergic to lima beans, Donald Trump and a few relatives.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 12, 2012)

I think a lot of people dislike something and say they are allergic to it just so when they go out for a meal the staff don't think they're an arsehole when they have to do a whole mean separately from scratch just for them and they are certain there's no trace of said ingredient in their meal


----------



## swarfrat (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Drumjockey (Jan 21, 2013)

As a chef in a commercial kitchen who has been doing this for a while, I have to say that its my belief that most people do not have actual food allergies, they just go with the current diet or fad. Right now it's gluten-free, and my guess is that probably a full 70% of people ordering from our gluten-free menu (thats how far it's gone!) are NOT actually celiacs. Five years ago it was the Atkins thing. Now you never hear about this anymore, right?! What sucks is that you can never tell, and as a result have to treat EVERY G.F. order like it is a real allergy and not just another train-jumper, changing gloves and using special tongs and cutting board. I know that there are many real sufferers out there and I don't mean to offend them in any way, it must suck to be allergic to something that is literally in EVERYTHING in the US. But the bandwagon food allergy people need to get a grip. If you don't like something, just admiti it! Don't pretend you're allergic just to make sure you don't get those onions in your mixed veg. I think there is something to what DevinT says as well, but I still feel that the majority of food allergies are actually either people jumping on board with the current allergy-in-vogue or your aforementioned 'imagined problems'


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 9, 2013)

:spam::spaman:


----------



## tripleq (Jul 9, 2013)

I think that a lot of allergies are caused by globalization introducing so many things into our diets. In the past changes happened slowly over generations and generations. Another factor is the 'convenient allergy'. People who don't like something seem to have an easier time just claiming to be allergic. I experienced this myself while travelling recently. This one woman on tour kept going on about how she couldn't eat goat cheese because she was deathly allergic to anything goat. A fellow traveller called her on it when he noticed she was eating Greek yogurt made from goat's milk.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 9, 2013)

mano said:


> Being physically sickened by something and being allergic are two different things. Otherwise I'd be allergic to lima beans, Donald Trump and a few relatives.



LOL!!!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 9, 2013)

Son, You took the words out of my mouth, but spoke them much better than could. Brill!

I also think that these diet-du jour's are also messing with our alimentary canal. Whom ever invented the diets that prescribes eating small meal every hour is rubbish. I'm a big fan of Paleo foods on an Anaconda feeding schedule. 




sachem allison said:


> well as a chef, I see this a lot. Many of the people who are displaying these allergies and sensitivities are not genetically predisposed to digesting these foods. Celiac's disease used to be only a first world disease, It didn't exist in any of the emerging or third world countries as, they started to get exposed to Western diets and exported wheat, they started to develop gluten allergies. The same thing is happening here with soy and corn. Europeans weren't designed to eat corn or soy. Most Asians don't get soy allergies and most Native Americans don't get corn allergies. As for peanut allergies because of cross breeding for better yield, disease and insect resistance we developed strains that when consumed by some folks it can be fatal. The original wild strains of peanuts actually can be consumed by people with peanut allergies because they naturally lack the allergen.
> We in the west subsidize our farmers to grow and over abundance of foodstuffs more than we really can ever use. To justify this we add these ingredients to processed foods as flavoring agents, bulk filler, stabilizers and a myriad of other things, that you would never know was made from wheat, corn, soy and so on and so forth. We put it in everything (why do you need high fructose corn syrup in tomato sauce, bread or pasta?) because we gotta put it somewhere and its cheap, filling and highly addictive. All of these things are the perfect firestorm for allergies, intolerance and disease. We feed antibiotics and steroids to livestock because, we feed cattle corn and other grains. We do this because it's cheap, the problem is cattle did not evolve to eat corn or grain they are grazers, they eat grass. Grass fed cattle are healthier for you , they are low in cholesterol, high in omega3 and beta carotene and studies show you are less likely to develop coronary artery disease from eating it. Eating grain fed beef, you are more likely to develop, high blood pressure, heart disease, obesity, insulin resistance, high cholesterol and dozen other things including hormonal imbalances and antibiotic resistance. ( you don't hear about those reports to often, can't mess with big business).
> 
> The other contributing factor to the allergen problem is we are to clean as a society. The development of an efficient sewer system and sanitation system has doomed the western world to allergies. We no longer have a natural resistance to allergens and infections because, we are no longer exposed to these things on a regular basis as our ancestors were. A little bit of crap in the water makes you healthier , too much and Montezuma's revenge. I told my sister when here first Son was born to let him play in the dirt and stick things in his mouth (within reason and he will stay healthy. She put him in a sterile environment and he was sick all the time. The second kid, she followed my advice and he hasn't been sick yet. He is much more robust and filled with vigor than his old brother with the sniffles. Why is it the people who are always sick are the ones with the bottle of hand sanitizer? Ask yourself that question.
> ...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 10, 2013)

DevinT said:


> I'm allergic to all foods. When I eat them I swell up, or maybe that's just fat.
> 
> Hoss




you my friend owe me a new pad of paper..i just spewed coffee out my nose. haha

there are no peanut allergies in Thailand. is this just an american thing? my wife's taiwan family never even heard of food allergies.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 10, 2013)

I found out a couple of weeks ago that my daughter has a peanut allergy... Ugh.


----------



## panda (Jul 11, 2013)

one word: annoying


----------



## greasedbullet (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a peanut allergy, and when I mention it people normally jump through hoops. It makes me feel like ****, because when I am working in the kitchen and this happens it really throws me out of stride, but I am very grateful for the extra steps they take to ensure that I don't die suffocating on their floor (I carry an epipen 24/7 so this is a slight exaggeration in my case). However when someone comes in and needs something without salt because they have an "allergy" to something that the body needs to survive it really pisses me off, because it really lessens the respect and caution that people have for people with real allergies. 

I'm just glad that peanuts aren't a fad allergy yet.

The best explanation that I have heard for the cause of allergies is all of the ridiculously toxic stuff that we put into the environment. Though I do agree that we need to be less sterile to decrease illness and strengthen our immune systems.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 11, 2013)

Some great thoughts and contributions here. I am with Son and some others on this. I don't have any food allergies, but I am embarrassed that there are a few things I cannot eat. One of them, strangely enough, are avocados. I just have to puke when I eat them in normal quantities. It's not an allergic reaction but my Mom has the same problem and I didn't find out until recently, so this is most likely some physiological thing. And when I eat uni or fish eggs, they come back up faster than I can eat them - but again, no allergy per se. The same thing happens with natto, but that is because that stuff is just nasty... 

It would really be interesting to see if there is a measurable correlation between the global spread of genetically modified foods and food-related illnesses. Anybody wanna do a dissertation, I can be your external advisor 

Back to a strongly hopped grain product 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 12, 2013)

This is sort of an old bump (I like saying that), but I read an article recently that the wheat of today has much more wheat germ in it than original heirloom wheat. It has been genetically modified to be 'robust' and there is speculation that the increase in celiac symptoms among the population might have something to do with changing wheat. Also, my neighbor's kid is allergic to corn syrup, and when I told her about the article, she got this excited look on her face and said that she has long suspected that the GMO corn is what her kid is allergic too and not 'normal' corn syrup. Almost all corn 88% is GMO in the US. I must admit that it makes some sense -- or at least makes me a bit suspicious. 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 13, 2013)

Good point Drinky. I wonder how prevalent food allergies are in 3rd world countries that still practice mass farming in the traditional ways.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm allergic to stupid. 

Had a ticket come in the other day which read, "Bacon Allergy". ******* bacon allergy? Get the **** out of here.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 13, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Also, my neighbor's kid is allergic to corn syrup, and when I told her about the article, she got this excited look on her face and said that she has long suspected that the GMO corn is what her kid is allergic too and not 'normal' corn syrup.



Is there such a thing as non-gmo, heirloom, handmade, artisan corn syrup?


----------



## ecchef (Nov 13, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I'm allergic to stupid.
> 
> Had a ticket come in the other day which read, "Bacon Allergy". ******* bacon allergy? Get the **** out of here.



Probably nitrates. I get a weird reaction to domestic canned tuna in oil. Makes my face sweat. No problem with water pack though. :laughat:


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 13, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Is there such a thing as non-gmo, heirloom, handmade, artisan corn syrup?



My first reaction was: probably not. But google yielded an organic corn syrup, which is somewhat diabolical. Anyhow...

Corn Syrup use (or overuse) in the US is primarily due to sugar quotas and tariffs that limit importation of sugar and make our sugar prices much higher than the rest of the world. Corn syrup is simply cheaper in the US than sugar, so it is used more here as a sweetener. It is one reason Coke in other countries tastes different -- they often use sugar as the sweetener. 

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 13, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I'm allergic to stupid.
> 
> Had a ticket come in the other day which read, "Bacon Allergy". ******* bacon allergy? Get the **** out of here.



But they don't have a problem with ham.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 28, 2013)

Just read that approx. 1% of the population are estimated to have a gluten intolerance that requires them to avoid gluten - but 28% of the population say they are cutting back or avoiding gluten. Makes you wonder... Haven't looked into the details of the gluten research, but my understanding is that the claims that avoiding gluten has a lot of benefits for healthy people are contradictory at best.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I think part of it is because of that Wheat Belly book that is so popular and also some high-profile celebs going gluten free like Kim Kardashian and Miley Cyrus. And now that 'gluten-free' is seen as a sign of quality/healthy food for many, it is being plastered over all sorts of product packaging giving people the constant reminder the gluten is bad. It is just another case of a fad diet slowly changing how impressionable couch Americans eat. 

Btw, one time I was in a grocery store and accidentally bought some gluten free ravioli. It tasted as if someone reformulated the pasta using vomit. It was nasty. 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 28, 2013)

I think if Kim Kardashian and Miley Cyrus are our models for how we should eat, the end of the world is near.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 28, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I think if Kim Kardashian and Miley Cyrus are our models for how we should eat, the end of the world is near.
> 
> Stefan



Amen.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 28, 2013)

I have an allergy to bourbon, it makes me drunk and disorderly.


----------



## daveb (Nov 30, 2013)

May I have some fat, cholesterol and gluten with a side of caffeine please?


----------

